# Temporary Above Ground Irrigation for Reno



## Legz (Feb 9, 2019)

As the title states, I am wanting to set up a temporary above ground irrigation for my reno. I've calculated my water flow rate to be 5 GPM and 85 PSI. The irrigation tutorials website mentions anything above 70 is high and should consider installing a regulator. Given this will be a temporary set up, how concerned should I be with having a high PSI?

Currently my plan is to set up 1" PVC lines, hunter 40psi regulated risers with MP rotators. The area I am reno'ing is kind of awkward and the way I am currently envisioning the set up would require way more hose than I would care to purchase and have on had after.

Here is my property map with measurements. The bottom right corner measurements of 5/6/4 are the distances from the sidewalk to the mulch bed. The length of that area is 62'. The two red triangles are spigot locations.



Here is my attempt on placing the sprinkler heads. I understand I won't have complete coverage, but I'm hoping this will get at least 90% and I can manage what is missed with a hose. I would put this timer on both spigots and have 3 zones on each timer. Timer in the back I will have a long hose line to reach missed places as needed. Naming is as it looks - 1K is MP1000, etc. The side strip on the south side are the left, right, center side strip models.



And here is how I am envisioning the coverage...obviously not scientific...

First time doing anything irrigation so I welcome any thoughts and recommendations. I would prefer to have the sidewalk strip at the bottom of the picture on one line, but I figured 8 sprinklers on 1 zone would be pushing it so split it into two separate zones.

Thank you!


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

I went through the same thing. My problem was that I had an unrealistic budget. I just wanted to let you know that sprinkler warehouse is quite cheap.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Legz (Feb 9, 2019)

@TreyDoc appreciate it! Over the weekend I decided to run to SiteOne and picked up 4 mp1000's and some 3/4" poly pipe to do a test run and I think it turned out good. Sprinklers seemed to be pumping out enough water with 4 of them on the line. Though I am wondering if there is too much pressure as I got the un-pressure regulated spray bodies and when I try to adjust the distance, it doesn't seem to change. So my guess is there is too much PSI to be able to adjust it down? I got a 2nd test set of rotators in today from cheapsprinklers.com and I did get the pressure regulated heads for that batch so I'll see if they are any different. I did go ahead and order the rest of the sprinklers from sprinklerwarehouse last night based off my plans above. Hopefully I can finish this weekend and get the seed down this weekend or next. I've still got a bit more soil prep ahead of me as well.

Reading through your journal, I can definitely relate to your comments of nothing going as planned and the schedule constantly changing! Congrats on getting your seed down! I'm sure the anticipation for the first sign of germination is building!


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I did the same thing last year with mp rotators and it worked out great. Those heads work great for seeding.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I keep wanting to do something like this with pvc but end up with hoses and two 4 port timers. The sprinklers I have do around 4200 feet each so it's not bad.

Maybe I'll do it this year... Maybe


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks man! It's wouldn't be fun if it was easy. At least that's what I have to keep telling myself &#129396;

I'm not going to lie, pretty much everything I know about irrigation, is from the great folks here and irrigation tutorials site you mentioned.

I've had the opposite problem of trying to increase water pressure (and increase GPM). The pressure regulators should keep everything golden. Not sure about the radius reduction, as it's supposed to work at all psi ranges, but I'm betting you'll find out with the new batch.

Good luck on the seeding and look forward to your reno thread.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Babaganoosh said:


> I keep wanting to do something like this with pvc but end up with hoses and two 4 port timers. The sprinklers I have do around 4200 feet each so it's not bad.
> 
> Maybe I'll do it this year... Maybe


Where do you get your hoses? For me, I found pvc and poly far cheaper than hoses. And what sprinklers are you using? I would love to get even half that coverage.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I've collected my hoses over the years. Got a bunch at Costco when they were in sale. 100 foot hoses for around 18 dollars.

This is the sprinkler. It's pretty adjustable for width and it's back and forth range.


----------

